
Forget two-factor authentication, here comes context-aware authentication - nhm
http://www.computerworld.com/article/3105866/application-security/forget-two-factor-authentication-here-comes-context-aware-authentication.html
======
nhm
Contextual / behavioral authentication is taking off! Ping Identity just
announced some new contextual features:
[http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160815005676/en/Ping...](http://www.businesswire.com/news/home/20160815005676/en/Ping-
Identity-Delivers-Enhanced-Contextual-Access-Management) (Press Release).

And it's what we've been doing at ThisData for quite some time now:
[https://thisdata.com](https://thisdata.com). Glad to see the topic getting
some visibility.

